# hb 597 fixed



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I posted on here a couple of weeks ago that I mounted a new 597c di combo on my trolling motor and had alot of interference. Every time that I would hit the foot pedal, I would get all kind of weird screens. I talked to HB and they said alot of the things that you guys told me. I ran a new set of wires from the Batt. to just the fish finder. They sent me a new power wire with a filter on it. All free. Before I came off the tm wires. I moved the new wires to the other side of the boat. I did not add another batt. I want to keep the boat light. They sent me a different ground wire for my MinnKota, free. They said that a dealer will change the wire for free. I did not do that yet. I think the most important thing that they told me to do is make sure the noise filter is turned on, on the unit and it is set higher. I did not know it had a noise filter setting. It has off, low, med, high 1, high 2, and high 3. Mine was set to low. I changed it to high 1. They said not to set it too high, it may loose the bottom in some conditions. I can now say the unit works just fine. Thank you guys and thank you HB.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad to hear it is working for you!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I hope that I am wrong, but the 597 acted up again. Nothing was changed from the time it worked perfect until now. It is back to showing all kinds of weird depths and the screen goes to the top of the unit. I tried it on different views to see if that helped. Nope, same problem everywhere. I have two friends that have the same unit on their boats and they don't have these problems. I re-post as I find things. Any ideas will diffently be usefull. Thanks, chopper


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would check where you have your wires running. Sounds like you might have a loose connection or a pinched wire somewhere?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I'm going out and check every inch of the wire and connections. I am going to fish tomorrow and I will post what I find. thanks.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you ever get your 597 figured out? Curious because I'm having the exact same issues...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I had a similar condition yesterday on a very low battery which I subsequently realized it was low on water... Bad battery. I'm gonna top it off with distilled water but may be too late. Watch your voltages. Worked fine all other times..


----------

